# Cockpit Stiffening



## pudljumpr (Sep 21, 2011)

Two thing actually. My 908KC is slowly becoming C-GOBJ . (Import to Canada). I would sorely love to have some reference plans .wink wink. ALSO- the fiberglass , two hole cockpit is cracked and I'm considering replacing with metal -Again I'd like to see the plan drawing of it. Has anyone got a fix for stiffening around the holes for my fat friends leaning on the cockpit edges.regards,bruce
C-GOBJ


----------

